# weight of soaps?



## kelleyaynn (Mar 13, 2011)

How much do your average soaps weigh that you sell?  On Etsy it looks to be about 4 oz, but was wondering if that is typical or not.


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 13, 2011)

I market mine as 5oz soaps, but actual weight ranges between 5oz and 6oz.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 13, 2011)

4oz is pretty average/standard. I personally like a larger bar. If I buy a bar I want it to be 5-6oz.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine weight 4 - 5 ounces....


----------



## Genny (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine are about 4-5 oz


----------



## Dremma (Mar 14, 2011)

I only do 5 ounce bars.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, this has been helpful.


----------



## HutCar92 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a question related to the size as well, do most people do a longer bar or a thicker bar? I cut up my new batch into different sizes, with the Lynn top attempted and the size I like is around 4 inches long, 2-2.5 tall and an inch thick...I wasn't sure what most people seem to prefer. I know its a preference thing, but if you don't mind sharing what dimensions do you prefer to use?


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2011)

My soaps are always just a little more than inch thick or thicker.  I don't like anything thinner, because they seem to get used quicker.  
So 4-5 oz, an inch thick and 2.5 inches to 3 inches tall is how big my soaps usually are.


----------



## doubletake (May 12, 2011)

I actually make smaller bars, bars that fit nicely on soap dishes. Another lady who sells soaps at my local farmer's market makes hers a generous 6oz. and they last a long time! So I went the smaller bar route/little less expensive to the customer and have found them to sell well. Usually 3-4oz., over an inch thick and about 3" tall. More squarish in size.


----------



## krissy (May 12, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> My soaps are always just a little more than inch thick or thicker.  I don't like anything thinner, because they seem to get used quicker.
> So 4-5 oz, an inch thick and 2.5 inches to 3 inches tall is how big my soaps usually are.



me too.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 12, 2011)

Mine are about 4.5 ozs. and they are 1.25" thick.


----------

